# Another miracle wanted but DH not so keen.



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I desperately would like another child but it was such a long and harrowing journey to get my miracle that I don't think time is on my side. I'm 40 years old and hubby is 43. Because we spent thousands on IVF and never became pregnant. DH is refusing to go down that route. We were lucky enough to conceive naturally when we were gearing up for IVF number 7 and I now have my miracle from then. I have since become pregnant twice after and miscarried both times and I'm now getting nearer my due date with the last. Which is desperatky playing on my mind. At the time DH wasn't happy as he thought it was too soon. (Well I didn't have sex on my own love!) And when I had the miscarriage I knew he felt a sense of relief. I really would like another baby, but DH isn't as keen. After visiting the miscarriage clinic they have suggested that I should do PGD. But there is no way DH will spend anymore money on IVF because I've been pregnant naturally. 
I'm not sure where to go from here? Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey I met u at serum ages ago don't know if y remember i had just had my hysto done! 
Just wanted to say hi really and good luck! I'm going for number 3 in September my husband wasn't keen at first but has said if I really want to do it I can go ahead xx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Of course I remember you my darling. I wish you all the luck in the world for September and will keep everything crossed for you. I'm sure Penny will work her magic. xxx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello, 

I resonated with your post. My OH isn't so keen either. We've been ttc naturally for almost a year and had one miscarriage in Feb. At this point he was already willing to throw in the towel. I had to completely down play my sadness about the miscarriage so that he didn't see it affecting me too much otherwise I know he wouldn't have continued trying. I desperately want a sibling for our little girl whereas he doesn't seem to understand this, despite him having a twin brother himself who he is super close to. I know if there is any financial element to us needing treatment it will be a definite no from him so just praying to god things work out naturally. He only wants to give it a year but then how do you just agree to stop and end it. I think I'd really struggle.


----------

